# Unable to remove INETPUB directory



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

I have an Inetpub folder in Documents and Settings folder that is unwanted

My understanding is that this directory was created by IIS when I installed it sometime ago. I did in fact install IIS sometime ago but later uninstalled it in the usual manner using Add/Remove Programs.

IIS is no longer installed nor is it included in the Add/Remove list of installed programs, but the Inetpub folder remains.

How can I remove the Inetpub folder, it's many subfolders, and files?

I have Windows XP SP3.

Thank you.

John Wirt


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

go to Add/Remove Programs, and click on _Add/Remove Windows Components_. 
You should see the _IIS server_ listed in there. Untick it and click OK.
That should automatically remove all the folders/files associated with IIS.


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

Please read my original post. IIS server is no longer installed. It is not included in Add/Remove Programs. I have just checked again and it is not there.

I have never used IIS Server although I did install it once, quite awhile ago. Apparently, I subsequently removed it with Add/Remove Programs.

Is there no direct way to remove the INETPUB directory?


----------



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

Now I see. You also said look in the "Add/Remove Windows Components" list. I missed that in originally reading your reply even though you had italicized the instruction.


I clicked on the Add/Remove Windows Components list, saw that IIS Server was in fact still installed, and have now removed it. Now the INETPUB directory is gone.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

